# Going rate for cookies?



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

What is the going rate for cookies these days? Do you price by the piece? Pound? Dozen?


----------



## dickie (Jan 26, 2003)

I just do a little catering, but I do provide cookies on occasion. I sell them by the piece (dozen), but once weighed them as I was making them and 9 out of 10 weighed 2 1/2 oz each. I suppose you could sell them either way.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Interesting timing....I made pecan icebox cookies for a dinner last night....Theatre people eating at 8:30...anyway they had wanted cookies and truffles for dessert...the icebox were a hit and now people want to order them....I'm not crazy about it cus it is time consuming for the $...especially if it's for a few dozen. I charge PC clients $30 an hour I doubt if I'd clear that in an hour of making cookies. Much less deliverying them.
If they are large cookies by the piece. If they are icebox by the pound and if they are meragines by the dz. too crazy for me.


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

I ended up going with $8/dozen.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Kyle, I checked out some premium bakeries and found cookies going for $1.25 each and chocolate chip with ganauche or (Truffle sandwich cookies) going for $2.50 each.
Cookies on sticks generate more $ anywhere from $3-5 each.


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

Thanks Julie. Mine weren't on sticks and contained no ganache  I think I could have gotten a little more, but am not unhappy with the $200 I put in my pocket!


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

..so does this mean you've crossed the fine line, Kyle?


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

Only with my toes at this point


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

Kyle!!!!

GO FOR IT!!!!!


----------



## pinkey (Feb 26, 2003)

Cookies are so expensive even here in the mid-west. 1-2 dollars a piece sometimes at the best bakeries. Quite frankly, after my usual Christmas baking with the very finest ingredients and the awesome time commitment, I think it is very fair. People who do not understand the handwork involved are often critical. I watched some real non-bakers demolish a platter of cookies in minutes that took hours to make. I do not know how you can make a profit with packages and delivery and rent and so on but nothing is better than finding a beautifully made and great tasting cookie.


----------

